# Frustration!!!



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Any guys out there ever sand, fill, sand, prime, sand, get close, then break the body??? I popped the whole side off, fender to fender. I'll have to admit, I said a few choice words!!!Trying to re-glue, re-sand, re-prime, once again. The owner ain't happy!!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, with a 1/32nd scale TVR T400R. Tore the entire roof right off of it. I tried for quite a while to fix it, finally gave up. Good luck!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow...*

When I get really frustrated I tend to park the thing for a while (1 day, 2 days, whatever) and then come back to it...
Otherwise it is just frustration doubled....  

Take a deep breath and good luck..

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Any guys out there ever sand, fill, sand, prime, sand, get close, then break the body??? I popped the whole side off, fender to fender. I'll have to admit, I said a few choice words!!!Trying to re-glue, re-sand, re-prime, once again. The owner ain't happy!!!


Probably a lot lmore than you think. In fact, I've done it more than once. :freak: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Break a car? me never......NOt.. and ya it hurts....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah breakin'em is part of fixin'em. Cant count the number of "D'ohs!" that I have crumbled split or cracked. 

Randy, Here's a trick for any styrene body. Tight mask yer windows with belt of 3/8 masking tape. Then flip it over and mummify it with 1.5 or 2" tape. 

Load some testors liquid cement #3502 into your airbrush and spray two LIGHT coats on the inside of the body. Just enough to get a uniform shine. Walk away!

Peel it as soon as ya can. Within 48 hrs the body will magically be supple and flexible again. This trick has become standard practice around here and really helps when you get to the heavy body work stages.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Da' Man!!!*

The more I'm on here, the more I'm finding out, " You Da' Man", no doubt about it!!! Amazing stuff on here. Thanks for the tip!!!, RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Oink oink...just dumb luck*

Oh hardly Randy, One of my favorite quotes from our local gang (specifically Marty Bauer and Mike King) is, "even a blind pig finds a nut on occassion". 

Stumbled on this trick while working on a tan car that was crispier than a Lays potatoe chip. In doing some under body work on some grafts, I floated out the whole underside with testors to blend it all together smoothly.

Next day that Pringle was as supple as the day she was born, in fact more so this body was like gumby! Interestingly tan is the most wickable of all the Aurora colors. It breaks down fast. So the lesson piggy learned was that, A. I can revujenate this stuff...and B. Ya still got to watch out for tan! Cuz it will get really loose and deform if you load to much solvent on it. 

So the ammendment/disclaimer to the above posted "2 light coats rule" is tan. One coat only...and see how it goes.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Specialty Parts Runner*

Thanks Bill, I had already glued this thing back together, but I'll keep the technique in mind for the future. Had to go with yellow again, sorry guys. I removed the Bel-Air chrome, and filled in the Nomad roof top strips to get a cheap 210 body look. The rear fenders had already been hammered on, so I just left them flat, give it that Gasser look. Still got to add some glass and chrome. Thinking about trying the Future clear mentioned on the other thread. Delivery is sprayed with spray can Duplicolor enamel. How long do you need to wait before dipping in Future Floor Wax??? I'm afraid to touch it, it might break again, plus this guy is charging me a fortune to rub this thing out. What the heck... RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Probably that STP jacket he has on...gotta pay for that high dollar piece!lol!
Neat car!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We need MORE pie wagons in production!...ok how about any?...at least one?

Inspiring! You need to breed this car!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dammit Bill your staring again... lol*

Hilltop... Love the car. Very nice look. I'm diggin the trim and chrome deletes. I've never been much of a Nomad fan, but I did a double take on this one. Cool!! nd :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop,

That Yellow with the flames and the work you did on it really does give it that Gasser look......yet another nice yellow car man! Smoooooooooooooth...

Bob...zillla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Randy,I just saw the Nomad.Nice job.Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Specialty Delivery*

Thanks for the comments guys!!! I'm letting it dry another day or 2 before putting clear on it, then I'll put in the glass and add the bumpers. This one is scaring me, I'm afraid it's gonna break again. Stay tuned!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Randy,I just saw the Nomad.Nice job.Tom


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great Nomad.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess the frustration was worth it. This was the Nomad I broke the side out of. I tried the Future double dip technique and I thinks I like it!!! The future left a smooth, glossy shine. I finally got the glass in and chrome bumpers on. I used some diecast 5 spoke wheels from a Hot Wheels truck. It's just a crusier, toooooooo much work for racing. RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Great looking Nomad:thumbsup:


----------

